# When did you turn your LO forward?



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

Just wondering...

I know they say to keep them rear facing as long as possible.

my dd is 14 months and easily meets the weight requirements - she hit 20 pounds around 4 months, lol!

She's happy on short trips or if she sleeps the whole way, but on longer trips she's started screaming. A few weeks ago I had a terrible 90 min drive to my sister's when she was screaming almost the whole time. it took me 3 hours instead of 90 min because i kept having to stop. I was the only one in the car and I felt like her screaming was also posing a safety risk because I was focusing on trying to keep her calm instead of focusing on the road.

we have 2 long trips coming up - a 5 hour drive next weekend and a 13 hour drive in March and I'm considering turning her around for just those trips and then keeping her rear facing for shorter trips.

Just wondering when you turned your LO around, and what finally made you go forward facing?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

All three of my kids were car screamers. We turned the first 2 around at 12 months old. The screaming didn't stop.







: Now, "they" say 2 years old, so our 12 month old is still rearfacing. Changing carseats and flipping them around didn't stop the older two from screaming so I doubt it would have worked with the 3rd. Our 12 month old will stay rearfacing until she is at least 2.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

DS was about 20 months. Not too long afterwe turned him, I heard the new recommendation of keeping them rear facing until the age of 2. If I have another child I will most likely keep them rear facing at least 24 months.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

34 months. I was a bit sad not to be able to make it to 3 years, but he had maxed out the rearfacing weight limit.


----------



## RunningMomTegan (Oct 20, 2009)

The American Academy of Pediatrics has recently (and quietly) made a change to its recommendations that generally states that at least 2, and the max weight for your carseat rear facing. For my Britax Roundabout, that's 35 lbs. He'll be RF until 35 lbs.

The current legislation should change to match those recommendations in 2011.

http://www.car-safety.org/rearface.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellnes...7818004&page=1


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't vote because dd is obviously still rf, but there is no way i'd ff her before 24 months. she's tiny so far so i'm thinking it's safe to say we'll rf fer for 3 years.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan on buying a Radian which RF until 45 lbs. I really hope to RF until a minimum of 3 and would like to go to 4 if possible.

2 is still really young to turn FF,their little cervical spines are not strong enough to withstand the force of a crash. My DS is fine on short trips but on trips longer than an hour, at some point he starts freaking out. I have learned some calming methods for myself and him which includes rest breaks. I will not jeopardize his safety by turning him FF.

I strongly suggest that any parent even thinking about turning a baby FF who is younger than 2/ 2 1/2 to do your research. This is the one parenting decision, IMO that should be non negotiable. It truly can be the difference between life and death. There are crash test videos on you tube that show the differences between FF and RF, check it out.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunningMomTegan* 
The American Academy of Pediatrics has recently (and quietly) made a change to its recommendations that generally states that at least 2, and the max weight for your carseat rear facing. For my Britax Roundabout, that's 35 lbs. He'll be RF until 35 lbs.

The current legislation should change to match those recommendations in 2011.

http://www.car-safety.org/rearface.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellnes...7818004&page=1

Most children outgrow Roundabouts by height before weight -- a rear-facing seat is outgrown when there is less than 1" of hard shell above the child's head.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

A was over 3. J is still rearfacing and is 2 1/2.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

We just purchased a Graco MR 65 and the main reason was to keep our son rf/ing for as long as possible. It goes up to 40 lbs. So I voted 24 mos but plan on keeping him rf'ing much longer.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

We just turned our almost 3 year old. We only turned her because 1. the way the seat fit in our new vehicle made it really hard to get her in and 2. we became full time travelers and not being able to see her during our many hours in the truck just wasn't working out. There's no where to mount a mirror. She still has 5 pounds until the weight limit and I would rather had her RF to 35 lbs or perhaps 3.5 yo.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldn't turn a 14 month old because of screaming b/c chances are, she'll still freak out from time to time in the car. Also, I understand the desire to FF for a long car trip (I did 6 yrs ago when my DS was 16 mos. for a trip to Cali) BUT, the longer you are in the car, the higher the chance of an accident, yk?

To answer the question about when I turned my kids, it varies as I have four and years ago I wasn't as educated about car seat use -- but my youngest will be 3 in March, and we recently turned him around (a couple months ago) as he reached the weight limit of his seat (it is 35 lb, he is now 37 lbs). That said, I worry about it on a daily basis and plan to use some of our tax refund to buy a seat that rear-faces to 45 lbs. Rear-facing until age 4 is ideal, so I would never advocate to turn a barely 1 yr old, 20 lbs or not.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Our 6 year olds were turned FF at 5.5 yo.
Our 4 yo. will probably be between 5 and 6 yo. too when we turn him.
(Yeah, we have those great seats with 55 lbs. rear facing limits and tall shells.)

I'd keep them RF'ing for as long as possible, as far as I know, US has seats that go to 45 lbs. rear facing with pretty tall shells, and that's what I'd use. (Or, actually, I'd import a 55 lbs. RF'ing limit seat from Scandinavia, yes, I know it's not legal, but I would do it anyway because it is so much safer.)
I would never turn a 14 month old FF'ing.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I turned my kids around too early and I regret it. Sure, they're fine today but I was not educated and grateful I wasn't in an accident while they were little.

For those with "car seat screamers" who are still in infant seats, try moving them to a rear-facing convertible. They may be lying back to far, looking at too much ceiling.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipsepearl* 
For those with "car seat screamers" who are still in infant seats, try moving them to a rear-facing convertible. They may be lying back to far, looking at too much ceiling.

I second the idea of adjusting the angle of a RF convertible. DD, almost 12 mos. and barely 20 lbs., will be RF for the forseeable future. If you're considering turning an under 2 (or 3) year old FF, check out some YouTube videos on carseat testing, FF vs. RF. It will make you cry.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

When he reached the weight limit (33 lbs.) at age 2.5.
Had there been 40 lb. limit seats out then, he'd have rear-faced until 4.
New little one will rear-face until at least 40 lbs.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

We just turned DD forward last week. She turned 3 in November.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I turned DD1 at 15 months. I didn't know any better than; thought I was doing right by keeping her rear-facing the extra few months. The information about rear-facing was out there at that time, but not as prevalently as it is now, and I missed it.

I turned DS just before he was 2. That was a hard decision to make, and I'm sure some folks won't agree I did right. I turned him because he has a serious motion sickness problem, and the situation had become unlivable. He throws up on even relatively short trips, and where we live, everything is a long way away. I tried turning him rear-facing again recently and it was a disaster-- the vomiting immediately started up again. He still gets sick when forward-facing, but it takes a lot longer. We can get to the market or to church without needing to bring two extra sets of clothes. Honestly, I worried about damage to his esophagus and his teeth from all the vomiting.

DD2 will be three in two weeks, and is still rear-facing. She'll stay that way until she's too tall or too heavy. She's in a Radian, and she's got awhile to go still.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

My oldest was about 4, my second was 3ish, and #3 and #4 are both still RF at 3 and 15 months, though when we are all in my dh's car (rarely) my 3yo does ride FF.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My oldest was 15 months because his legs were clearly in pain (back then the only seat that would hold him rfing was a MA and the legroom is not very much). My 2nd is still rfing at 2 1/2 and will be until he outgrows the complete air rfing or turns 4 if he wants to be ffing then. Baby girl will be the same.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The AAP has not changed it's reccomendations. It's been reccomending for at least 7 yrs now to rf till the max limits on your seat, w/ the min being 1/20#. I urge parents at events to get to at LEAST 2.

AJ was 11 mos when he went ffing, then went back rfing at 27 mos, and ffing for good at 34 mos.

Evan went ffing at his 4yo birthday b/c he hit 35#. A month before he turned 5, he hasked to go back rfing and since he fit in his seat rfing (he got a new seat), around he went! He's still rfing at 5yrs 1.5 mos.









Ilana is still rfing at 3yrs 2.5 mos. She took her first trip ffing at 2.5yo.

Olivia is only 17# at 11 mos, it'll be a long time before she can even ride ffing!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

DS is still rearfacing at 2 years old, though he is rapidly approaching the weight limits on his seat, and we may have to turn him soon. :'(


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

I turned my DD at 20 months, in part because we got a Honda Element, and it was a PITA to get her into her seat RF because of how far behind the frame the rear bench is placed. Kind of lame, I know, but I thought I had already gone above and beyond keeping her RF that long.

I'm inspired to do better this time.

With #2 we are already game planning about how to deal with the problem...I think we'll have to make it a mandatory maneuver to remove the bucket, strap the baby in, and then place the rig into the base. We have a Safeseat, so that bought us quite a while RF before we got the Marathon, but eventually I'll have to figure out a way to deal with my car with two kids.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

With my 8 year old I never heard of rfing past a year old so she went ffing at barely a year old. She also had really bad problems with car sickness while rfing that went away when she was ffing. By the time my 4 year old came along I had heard of the recommendation to rf to the limits of the seat by the AAP although none of the doctors or nps in the practice knew this. He was rfing to the limits of his seat and was turned ffing at about 20 months when he was 35lbs. With ds2 I have no clue when he will be turned ffing. I am fairly sure it will have to be turned ffing for his height long before his weight. At 21 months he is 35" and only 26lbs. His current seat expires in about 18 months, but I doubt he will fit in it by height that long. I'm still looking at car seats to see which seat has the highest shell and how we could make that work in our budget as we will likely need to get 2 in a short amount of time for ds2 and new baby due in April.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1 we originalyturned ~15 months. About 4 or 5 months ago I turned him back RFing and he's happy as a clam. FWIW we turned ~15 months because he'd been screaming since day 1 in the car and we were just tired of it. I honestly dont know if I'd do the same thing today as I did then. I will say that DS2 is a million times happier in the car than DS1 was... except he truelly *hated* the TFP I just got... so I put him in DS1's old EFTA and he's totally happy... so DS1 is in the TFP


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

after 24









ds is almost 28 months and around 28lbs and still rearfacing. hes in a marathon that goes to 35, and depending on when he hits that, he might get a higher weight rf'ing seat after that


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My DS is 34 months and is only 33 pounds and in a Complete Air (RF's to 40), so he has a ways to go. I am hoping it gets him to close to 4. I really wanted a Radian, but couldn't get a good install in my car RF'ing so I went with a 40 pound seat once he outgrew his Marathon.

He has ridden FF'ing a couple of times in friends cars, and I am comfortable with him doing that on the very rare occasion if we have to. (Using a friend's car seat, installing his in a car that I have to get his seat in quickly, etc) He rides in only my vehicle about 99.99% of the time though, and has always been RF'ing in there.

I am sort of secretly hoping that I can find a new seat and afford it once I need it when he hits 40 pounds to keep him RF'ing even longer. As long as he doesn't mind, I will keep him that way.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

My ds will RF until at least 4 years of age.
He easily meets the "age/height/weight" requirements to eat at McDonalds, I don't let him do that either.
DD was turned when she maxed out her seat at 31 lbs (it was awhile back when 30 lb rfing seats were more common). I didn't understand then how important RFing is, or I wouldhave bought a diferent seat to continue RFing her.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

EXACTLY 12 months and EXACTLY 20lbs... I remember the day my DD woke up covered in some weird rashwe took her to an urgent care place to have it looked at (turned out she had a reaction too some cheep detergant) anyways they weighed her there she was on the DOT 20lbs and it was her first birthday







.. We not knowing any bettter said well whoo hoo we can turn her around and did it on the way home... This was 7 years ago...
Deanna


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My 1st was just after 1yr when she finally reached 20lbs. That was 9 yrs ago & I didnt know how much safer rfing was. Ds was 3 in Sep & is still happily rfing (will prob make it to 4yo w/his growth) Dd2 is still rfing. I think 2yo is to young for ffing.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD was over a year, maybe 13 or 14 months. We went to a place to see if her seat was installed properly and they told us to turn her around since she was over a year and over 20lbs. We didn't know any better so we turned her. With DS we were living in Japan when he turned 1. The max speed limit where we live is 70kph (43.49mph). DS was miserable in his carseat and hated riding in the car. We decided to turn him around 17 months since we felt safer going slower on the roads, were in a culture where driving is taken very seriously (people pay thousands of dollars for driver's education and take their tests several times before passing because everything must be perfect, there isn't much drinking and driving--the legal alcohol limit for driving is 0.01, people don't get their license until they are over 20 and even then most can't afford it until they are older, elderly and first year driver's cars are marked with special emblems, etc. . .we are also in a culture where you often see children hopping around in the backseat or a mother nursing or holding her babe/toddler in the front seat--it's even part of the law that children/babies can be on an adult's lap in the front as long as that adult is "servicing them"). If we were still in the states where people drive a lot faster and aren't quite as safe we might have waited (because we are far more educated about safety now), but here we went ahead and turned him. I have to admit he was much, much happier in the car.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

My son is 33mo and still rearfaces. It's safer. Period.

He stopped screaming on short trips (10-20min) when he was around two. He started tolerating longer trips closer to two and a half. For really long trips (3-15 hours), we require DVDs and the ipod touch for distraction. One of us always sits in back with him.


----------



## NortheastSuperstar (Jan 2, 2010)

My 3.5 year old is still happily rear facing in his RadianXT. I bought it to keep him rear-facing longer when he outgrew his RF Marathon by weight.

I shudder to think what a crash would do to his sweet little body if he were FF. It's my job to protect him to the best of my ability.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

A & B were both 12 mos. With C I wanted to keep him RF at least till 2, but due to some rather complicated vehicle situations (will explain), he was FF by 18 mos.

When my car AC went out, I turned him FF *in my car only* because my rear windows do not unroll and my AC had broken, which meant he had ZERO air flow back there. We lived in Texas at the time and this was the middle of summer where over 100* was a daily occurrence. Turning him fwd until we could afford to fix the AC was the only viable option. I had things like dr appointments & school pick up to attend to, not to mention just needing to get out of the house sometimes. (DH was working and driving the only car w/ AC, which was a stick shift, which I don't know how to drive *safely*.)

So, out of necessity and safety, he was FF at 18 mos. We did limit outings in my car, though.

(I'd rather have had him FF and able to get air form the unrolled front windows than RF and suffocating.)


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

I kept my son RF till around 2. I think a week or two before his second birthday.

We have an Evenflo Triumph Advance rated to 35lbs RF and I pushed it to the max RF







eight allowance. He's a big boy. 30lbs at 9 months and the ETA was the maximum weight rated RF we could afford then. Later on when he needed turned, our budget allowed for no upgrade at all to keep him RF.

Luckily he spends very little time in the car. 5 minutes on side streets once or twice a week. Some weeks he isn't in the car at all.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Hmm as I've said elsewhere, I remember several of my siblings screaming like it was the end of the world....and that was back when they had FF carseats w/ the overhead arms. I don't think it's FF or RF that makes 'em scream. They are unhappy to be restrained, period. FF will be novel and maybe quiet them for a few trips but it will start up again. That's called welcome to toddlerhood.









DD will remain rearfacing until she outgrows whatever seat is available that has the highest/heaviest measurements. I hear the Radian goes to 45 and has a tall shell so she may be in it until hopefully 4 or 5 years. And then I will harness her FF for as long as possible as well.

This issue is probably the only thing, other than perhaps diet and birthing choices, where parents can so truly and greatly impact their child's health and wellbeing. Everything else is a lottery or a mirage of control.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

ds1 we turned ff at around 29mo, only because i was due with his sibling the following month, and it was the only way to get his carseat to fit behind the driver's seat. i was annoyed that i couldn't keep him rf longer (the rf weight limit on his seat is 35lbs and he had a way to go), but i figured-- well, he's a good half year past his second birthday, so it's not that bad, right? ds2 is 32 months and still rf, and will be until either he reaches the weight limit, or i have to reconfigure carseats again-- we're ttc right now.

christina


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ds is 2.5 and 24lbs. His seat rearfaces to 45lbs, so Im guessing he will be around 5-6yrs old then.

When he outgrows his seat rearfacing, I will probably go overseas to get one that rearfaces even longer! (If they dont come out with a heigher limit seat here first)


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm hoping that DS will remain short enough to RF for 24 months. We got the Graco MR 65, so he's good for weight. But the straps are in the second from the top slot now, and I'm almost 100% certain that the user manual says not to use the seat RF if the shoulder harness is in the top slot. His growth has slowed immensely but he is wearing 2T clothing at 14 months, so he's a big, tall guy! Only 25 lbs though.

To the OP, if your child screams in the car maybe s/he's just bored? Jack likes it when I play children's music (children singing) for him. He just babbles back to them, it's very sweet. If the music is driving me nuts I balance the speakers so that all the sound is coming from the rear.


----------



## halomancer (Jun 2, 2005)

I turned DS at 12 months because there weren't any seats that RF above 35 pounds then.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

My son was 4.5 when he was turned forward and is now using a high back booster. He was riding in a Britax Hi-Way (RF to 55 lbs).

His sister is now 3.5 and using the same sweat. She still has plenty of room to grow so she will stay Rf another year or so. Personal preferences are all different , I would personally turn a child forward facing before age 4 since there is such a large safety difference.

The strong recommendation here in Sweden is to keep children rear facing to at least age 4 but preferably longer. Most parents follow this advice.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipsepearl* 
I turned my kids around too early and I regret it. Sure, they're fine today but I was not educated and grateful I wasn't in an accident while they were little.

For those with "car seat screamers" who are still in infant seats, try moving them to a rear-facing convertible. They may be lying back to far, looking at too much ceiling.

I did, too. This would have been back in 2003. I had a car screamer, too. From about 4mos. we simply didn't drive anywhere by ourselves. It became a fairly desperate situation. We bought the best seat at the time, a Britax Marathon, but she still screamed, even sitting up. We bought hook-on toys (which I know you're not supposed to) and she still screamed even though she had some things for entertainment including mirrors to see me. When we would try to go in the car with me driving, just the two of us, she'd scream until she would throw up and I was scared that she would choke - and we travel mostly interstates around here, so it wasn't easy to just pull over. I'd sing and talk to her the whole way. Nope, she was miserable traveling backwards. She did the same thing in a stroller that had her facing me and riding backwards. She's still miserable traveling backwards - rides at amusement parks that go backwards make her throw up even now at nearly 8 yo. It was a combo of not seeing me and motion sickness. When I was back with her, I could distract her from her motion sickness sometimes. Not always, though, which made the situation worse.

I can't claim a lack of education, though. I was completely aware of the benefits of keeping her RF, but turned her at 13 months and 25lbs. because we just couldn't live like that anymore. Not a good excuse and I honestly don't know what I would do if I could do it all over again. Probably do as I did before and turn her and take the calculated risk that I had her in the safest seat made at the time... because I remember we were all just about to go bonkers.

We did keep her 5pt. harnessed until she was about 6 and outgrew the seat (the same Marathon, which was a couple of months away from expiring). She'll be in a booster for several more years, I'm sure. She a long way from 80lbs. and 4'9".


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My first three kids were turned FF at a year because I didn't know any better.

My youngest two - who will be 4 in March and 2 in April - are still RF. My almost 4yo is about 33 lbs with clothes on and his seat (which I'm borrowing from a wonderful mama friend) goes to 40lbs RF so I think he'll be RF quite a bit longer. My almost 2 year old is a peanut at 22lbs so she has years of RF ahead of her!


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

We just turned DS at 23 months and 30 lbs. I'm not that please about this and would have kept him RF longer, but his long legs were always flopping over and kicking his sister and it was unpleasant, to say the least, to have them always fighting back there. (I can't put them on opposite sides bc we need to have room for another booster on the other side.)


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

DD is 18m and 38 lbs dressed and we have a Radian XT. She outgrew her Marathon (33lbs RFing) at 12m and will most likely outgrow the Radian before 2. I wish SO much that Ihad known they were coming out with the XTSL as I would have gotten that one. As it is, I will probably end up selling the Marathon and buying the XTSL and keeping the XT for the new baby (we also have a Snugride for the early days).

Hopefully the XTSL will get us to 3 or 3.5.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My son rear faced to the maximum weight limit of his seat, 33lbs, at 2 years and 5 months. Another seat was not an option, so he stayed forward facing, otherwise we would have gone longer. DD was a car screamer as well. I turned her, 5 years ago, before the extended rear facing recommendations were widely known, at 12 months. Mostly, that made her better able to throw things at me from the center. It didn't help!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My 3-year-old is still rear-facing (in a radian XTSL), and will be for at least another year. But for drives on especially curvy backroads, we will turn him FF if he gets carsick (he is prone to carsickness, complete with puking). We started doing this (the flipping to FF) when he was about 18 months old. It does make a difference for him (he is less car sick when FF). Otherwise, he is completely happy to be RF, and since the vast majority of our drives (over 98%) are quick drives around town, he is still mostly RF.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Over 24! DD1 went FF full time around 4; she just now at 4.5 hit the limit of our TF.

DD2 will be 3 in March and she'll be RF for at least another year.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I voted 24 mo. But, DD is 2.5 yo and is still RFing. From what I can see, she has a lot of RFing time left...







. She rides in a Britax Marathon. She has never been a screamer in the car (or anywhere else for that matter) so I can't assist you on that front.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DS is almost 17 months, and about 18-19 lbs. He will likely be RF for a few more years.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

We turned DS FF at 20ish months, but only because I could not fit 2 rear facing seats in my car and obviously the new baby needed to be rear facing. We now have a minivan though so I would have kept him RF much longer if that had been the case at the time. I do plan on keeping DD RF'ing as long as possible.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My oldest was 12 months and 22ish lb as I did not know any better back then (he is 7 now and using a high back booster).
DD (age 4) was just turned last month so we could get a better 3 across fit in our car for the new baby coming any day now. She made it to 4y3m and 28ish lb RF.
New baby DD will be RF as long as she still fits or is at least 4 and expresses a desire to be turned. We have a Graco Snugride for now, and will probably get a Radian when she outgrows that for the 40-45 lb RF limit and high shell.


----------



## JessicaA622 (Jan 25, 2010)

I turned my son forward the day after his 1st birthday. I wanted to keep him rear facing for much longer, but he was so uncomfortable. The law here is up till 20lbs and 1 year that have to be rear facing. Well, Asher's been at least 20lbs since he was about 6 months old and he's tall for his age too. He was all scrunched up in his seat. Now that he's turned around he's much more comfortable (and loves that he can actually see what's going on!).


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaA622* 
I turned my son forward the day after his 1st birthday. I wanted to keep him rear facing for much longer, but he was so uncomfortable. The law here is up till 20lbs and 1 year that have to be rear facing. Well, Asher's been at least 20lbs since he was about 6 months old and he's tall for his age too. He was all scrunched up in his seat. Now that he's turned around he's much more comfortable (and loves that he can actually see what's going on!).

You should check You Tube videos and should turn your son back around. The AAP recommends 2 yrs now (and CPST's recommend rf/ing for much longer)-the 1yr/20 lbs rule is totally outdated and horribly unsafe for your son.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jessica - not to dog on your decision, but I also have a tall big baby - she is 37" tall at 18m and still RFing. IIRC, she was 32.5 lbs and 32" or 33" at 12m. What seat do you have? Some are better than others for RFing as far as comfort goes. Maybe we can help you brainstorm? The way I look at it is that I'd rather have a broken leg (which has actually not been documented that I'm aware of in a crash) than a broken neck/internal decapitation.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Definitely over 24 months









Toad is almost 3 years, 5 months and he's still rearfacing (at 35ish pounds). He'll stay that way until his birthday in August at least, at which point we'll reevaluate.

Frog will be a year old tomorrow and is 26-27lbs and he's also still rearfacing. I will buy whatever seat I need to buy to keep him rearfacing to four at least as well.

New baby isn't here yet, but will also rearface until at least four unless he/she is exceptionally large and outgrows every seat available before then.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *betsyj* 
You should check You Tube videos and should turn your son back around. The AAP recommends 2 yrs now (and CPST's recommend rf/ing for much longer)-the 1yr/20 lbs rule is totally outdated and horribly unsafe for your son.

Yeah. I don't like to mind other people's business, especially since I turned two of my kids before they were two. I mean, who am I to say, right? But recently, while I was researching car seats, I finally got around to watching the crash test videos of rear-facing vs. forward-facing, and I literally couldn't sleep at night afterwards, for fear of what might have happened (and blessedly didn't happen) to my kids. What I saw was that the rear-facing seat absorbed almost the entire force of the crash. The "dummy" child's clothes were barely rumpled, and there was no movement of head or neck or spine. It seemed like if the child had been sleeping at the time of the crash, he would have just kept on blissfully sleeping through the entire experience, without a scratch on him. The forward-facing seat, however, allowed the dummy's head to be thrown forward in a horrible way that I couldn't get out of my mind for days and days. It was haunting. I would seriously recommend watching those videos-- they changed the way I think about car safety.

You can go to You Tube and search for rear-facing car seat or something like that, and the videos come up.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

You need some options that go out longer than that.









My DS is 37 mos and still rearfacing in a Radian XT in our primary vehicle.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

41 months rear facing and counting in a My Ride 65!!!

(I didn't vote because my child is still rear-facing and although 24+ is accurate for when she will be turned since she is already over 24 months, 24+ did not seem accurate enough since she'll be at least double that by the time she's turned)


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

DD1 was rf until about 31 months, my 14 month old is still rf and will be until the reaches the max rf weight limit.


----------

